# Sitka subalpine timberline pant 4 sale



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I’m selling just the 1 pant that is still in the package, never been opened.
It is the sub-alpine timberline pant in size 34R. Sale price $160

I’m selling because I’m like a size 34.5 so, unfortunately I’ll have to size up to a 35.

I’m keeping the pair that I opened to compare them to the 35R, 
I can wear these pants but, they are a little more snug then I would like.

A true sign I need to get back into shape..

If you would like to buy both, I’ll sale both sets together for $310

I figured I’d try and sell them locally before I send them back to Sitka.
I’m only gonna keep this up for a week or so if I don’t sell them, so don’t miss this deal!
Call/text 801-712-7072


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

SOLD!!


----------

